

Google Teleport - xuki
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com.hk%2Fintl%2Fzh-CN%2Flanding%2Fteleport%2F

======
Natsu
So this is Google's April Fools joke in Chinese?

The translation is pretty hilarious, though. I especially like "Samsung
Centauri" ... I guess that means that Alpha and Samsung are written the same
in Chinese?

But maybe we should just be grateful that HN isn't full of Erlang submissions
right now.

~~~
tuntang
No it's real. They don't have AF in China.

------
powerslave12r
Wow these jokes are growing weaker and weaker each year. There was a time when
their jokes were actually interesting.

~~~
greattypo
Like free "google mail".. that one was a riot.

------
bpeters
Best was mission to Mars, back when Google could do no wrong...

------
trailguru
This is a really poor translation, not a joke

